

Why do people still buy books? - jmtame
http://jmtame.posterous.com/why-do-people-still-buy-books

======
bsinger
I can't stand reading literature electronically, there's just something about
the experience of reading an actual book. Even with technical books, I like to
read through sections before even trying any of the examples or exercises. I
spend way too much time in front of a computer screen, and reading physical
books is a nice break.

------
andymoe
I buy paper books because I actually want to own them and keep them. The
electronic stuff are tech books and pulp I would eventually trash when they
are out of date or have been read.

Also, for the love of god capitalize your sentences!

